# Converting my 69 GTO to hideaways, am I missing anything?



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

I always loved the looks of the hideaway headlights and wanted to add them to my GTO since it wasn't 100% original anyways. I have tried to order everything needed. I tried to find a site that would list everything needed but came up short. The below list is everything I have ordered, if you notice anything missing please let me know. All parts have been purchased through OPGI.


GTB0017	Headlamp, Actuator, Hideaway, 1968-69 GTO	
GTB0015	Door Saver, Hideaway Headlamp, 1968-69 GTO
KR20026	Door Cover, Hideaway Headlamp, 1969 GTO , Right
KR20026	Door Cover, Hideaway Headlamp, 1969 GTO , Left

G240803	Headlamp, Hideaway, 1968-69 GTO, Assembly, Right (Rod assembly for tilt drive torsion – Reinforcement for headlight tilt door – Support for tilt drive torsion rod – Bracket for torsion rod over center spring – Headlight mounting brackets – Grille to reinforcement hardware – Stool for tilt drive torsion rod)

G240803	Headlamp, Hideaway, 1968-69 GTO, Assembly, Left ( Rod assembly for tilt drive torsion – Reinforcement for headlight tilt door – Support for tilt drive torsion rod – Bracket for torsion rod over center spring – Headlight mounting brackets – Grille to reinforcement hardware – Stool for tilt drive torsion rod)

G241756	Hardware Kit, 1968-69 GTO, Hideaway Headlights, 96Pc	
G241755	Vacuum Hose Kit, 1968-69 GTO, Hideaway Headlight
GTB0019	Return Spring, Hideaway Headlamp, 1968-69 GTO
G240593	Molding, Hideaway Headlamp, 1968-69 GTO, Headlamp Door, Right
G240593	Molding, Hideaway Headlamp, 1968-69 GTO, Headlamp Door, Left
GTB0018	Vacuum Canister, Hideaway Headlamp, 1968-69 GTO
97GTO48	Headlamp, Actuator Cover, Hideaway, 1968-69 GTO
GTB0021	Bushing, Hideaway Headlamp, 1968-69 GTO
G241637	Manifold Block, Hideaway Headlight, 68-69 GTO, Rubber
G240840	Knob, Headlamp, 1967-72 Pontiac & GTO
G241124	Tool, Headlight/Wiper Switch Nut, 1959-77 GM
KR00558	Switch, Hideaway Headlight, 1968-69 GTO

Also purchased a few manuals to help with the install.
VL12069	Fisher Body Manual, 1969	
G240391	Assembly Manual, 1969 GTO/Grand Prix
G240426	Shop Manual, 1969 Pontiac


----------



## tooth (Jun 5, 2017)

I just picked up a 68 with the hideaways. Love the look, but they don't work on the car I have. I don't have the patience to mess with the vacuum, so I'm picking up an electric kit once I can justify it. It could be an easy fix, so maybe I'll give it a quick look before condemning the system. 

Please keep this tread going with your progress. I might learn something in the process to figure out how to fix mine.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*hideaway*

I see your in Washington .... Seattle Tacoma area ?

would you be interested in nice used hideaway parts ? some stuff you will have to buy newof course ... covers .... bushing kit ... and ....

Scott in Olympia 

206 465 9165


----------



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks but the list I have above is everything I've already ordered, I'm just looking for any parts that I might have missed. If I find that I am missing a part, I will check with you and see if you have the part before I order a new part.

By the way I'm in Issaquah, I'm still getting my footing up here in this state, haha


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*I dont know if I ..*

I dont know if I saw these on the list ... and I did read twice unlike my first post .. the hideaway mount brackets ...


theres always somethin .... like the brite light headlight bucket they dont warn you about thats different and hard to find


----------



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yes sir I got the headlight mount brackets.

But the buckets are something I have yet to find or understand. I wasn't sure if I could just use the ones that are used on the car now (non-hideaways) or If I need to find new buckets, which buckets I could use or needed to find.


----------



## Js1969 (Jun 11, 2017)

If you have the buckets I would need then let me know your price.


----------

